# Highest Lifetime Ride Count?



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

What is the highest Uber or Lyft verified lifetime ride count you have come across?

I met an Uber driver at the hub a few weeks ago who overheard me ask this question to the company rep. He pulled up his Uber App. He had a 4.91 rating with *17,000*+ rides!


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Thats a miracle. You met him at the hub? Was he there to get his buy 1 get 1 free coupon for a small coffee that he was receiving for his his milestone?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

20k+ at an Uber sponsored meet up.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Picture or it did not happen.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

I drive part time and have given a combined 5300 in approx 18 months. Since U/L have been in my area for 5+ years, it s safe to say some drivers have 30k+ rides.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

An employee at Lyft hub told me the highest count she had seen was only 12,000. I know that is not definitive, but I suspect Lyft and Uber have only a handful, if any, legacy drivers (drivers still driving who started in the same calendar year Uber/Lyft began operations).


----------



## Dan Coogan (Nov 19, 2015)

I’ve done 8,585 trips on this profile since 7/4/16. And 3,033 on another profile in the 10 months from 9/15/15 - 7/15/16. 

11,618 trips for Uber.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I am over 11k between the two companies.

2 years in now.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm sure there have to be a few 20K people by now driving in NYC or SF perhaps. I have 4 years in and have 6500 Uber, 1400 Lyft rides, hot and heavy part time for 2 years, hit and miss for the last 2 years. These days I'm anywhere from 5 to 30 rides a week so my numbers won't grow fast but I know a few who do 100 rides a week easy and have been for years.


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

Lifetime Rides 17,000 plus and this driver has a overall 5 star rating of 4.91 that's nothing to brag about! Overall driver partner rating is an average of individual ratings provided by riders from your 500 or fewer most recent trips. This means every 500 most recent trips determines your overall 5 star rating.


----------

